# Zeolite & Other Clays & Activated Charcoal For Radiation Remediation



## jeremiyah

Zeolite & Other Clays & Activated Charcoal For Radiation Remediation

From: http://www.forbiddenknowledgetv.com...bodyzeolite-bentonite--french-green-clay.html

This clip isn't ideal, production-wise but there is very important information, here.

Ingesting clay and taking clay baths has been repeatedly observed to draw out all forms of radiation faster and more effectively than other approaches.

When you add a teaspoon of either of these three minerals to a glass of purified water the ionic properties of these is such that they electromagnetically attract and bind with heavy metals, toxins and radiation particles in your blood, through the cells in your intestinal walls and are then passed out of the body. You can also decontaminate your drinking water and milk from radiation with these minerals. The finer-ground the mineral is, the more effective it is.

Iodine pills will NOT protect a person from uranium, cesium or plutonium radiation exposure.

French Green Clay (i.e., Montmorillonite) and Zeolite were both taken internally after Chernobyl. Chocolate bars and biscuits containing French Green Clay were distributed to the exposed population. Sandbags of Zeolite were dropped into the
seawater near the Fukushima nuclear plant to adsorb radioactive Cesium that was present there in high levels.

[Note: Absorption is the incorporation of a substance in one state into another of a different state (e.g., liquids being absorbed by a solid or gases being absorbed by a liquid). Adsorption is the physical adherence or bonding of ions and molecules onto the surface of another phase (e.g., reagents adsorbed to solid catalyst surface)].

"Zeolites have uses in advanced reprocessing methods, where their micro-porous ability to capture some ions while allowing others to pass freely allow many fission products to be efficiently removed from nuclear waste and permanently trapped. Equally important are the mineral properties of zeolites. Their alumino-silicate construction is extremely durable and resistant to radiation even in porous form. Additionally, once they are loaded with trapped fission products, the zeolite-waste combination can be hot pressed into an extremely durable ceramic form, closing the pores and trapping the waste in a solid stone block. This is a waste form factor that greatly reduces its hazard compared to conventional reprocessing system." --Wikipedia

This is how the French nuclear industry processes its nuclear waste, which is then buried in holes bored into solid granite mountains, far removed from any tectonic plate boundaries. The US has yet to manage the problem of its nuclear waste. Much of it has been pumped into the ground and has destroyed vast aquifers. The nuclear munitions plant at Hanford, WA has contaminated the Columbia River Basin, a topic that is covered in tomorrow's hair-raising video. You'll probably want to revisit this page after you've seen the clip I'm broadcasting tomorrow!

The following are a YouTube Uploader's comments about the MANY uses of French Green Clay. Her clip cannot be broadcast, due to poor sound quality.

Below her comments, there's a highly-informative article about how to decontaminate your vegetables from radiation.

==

by peacedreamerable
Feb 28, 2011

French Green Clay is found in several sites around the world. I have not come across a better all-rounder for health purposes. Make sure it has a green hue. I personally get the French one but other sources are just as good. Do not put it into contact with metal. A 500 gram bag will provide for a family of six for at least 6 months or more, so it's cheap considering its many uses. The water can be drunk for the internal use then the clay left which settles can be used as a face pack or otherwise. When it dries out, it becomes inactive so wash off. For a poultice, cover with a damp cloth to have longer-lasting effects.

I cannot express just how amazing this clay is. I have used it for many more things than mentioned; e.g., irritable bowel syndrome, for allergies, taken both internally and externally. For food poisoning, it gives instant relief. I keep topping up glass and sip regularly for extreme cases.

There seems no end for its uses: a must-have! I would use it also as part of my water purification process. It's an amazing, 100% natural, organic medicine.

Montmorillonite contains calcium, mineral oxides, magnesium, potassium, dolomite, sillica, manganese, phosphorous, copper and selenium.

It attracts and binds positively-charged toxic waste from the body released by bacteria, parasites, fungi. Also removes heavy metal poisoning and radioactive poisoning. Great for food poisoning and diarrhea. Used by the Russian and German Armies after WWI & II and after Chernobyl. It kills candida and it's also a great liver detoxifier.

Externally, it can be used as an analgesic for muscle pain, infectious wounds, ulcers, as an antibacterial, as toothpaste, for concussion, headaches, burns, sunburn, eczema, psoriasis, allergies, athlete's foot, oily skin and pimples. Place a poultice over diseased organs. I have not come across anyone who has experienced adverse effects. Enjoy, your pharmacy bill will be much smaller.

==

Remove Radiation From Your Produce With Calcium Bentonite Clay
by Cheryl McCoy
NaturalNews
Apr 21 2011

There has been a lot of press lately about radiation from the Fukushima disaster being found in our food supply. Many people around the world are being told to avoid drinking milk and eating vegetables due to the contamination. Even though our government is downplaying how widespread this contamination is and the health risks this could create, we should all be taking precautions to protect ourselves. No one wants to be exposed to any avoidable radiation. Calcium Bentonite Clay has been proven to adsorb and remove radiation. Washing your produce in a solution of Calcium Bentonite Clay and water will remove radiation, as well as pesticides and other toxins.

How does Calcium Bentonite Work?

Calcium Bentonite Clay has a uniquely strong negative ionic charge. When activated with water it works like a strong magnet, adsorbing and absorbing anything with a positive ionic charge (i.e., toxins, pesticides, radiation). The clay captures these substances and removes them as the clay is eliminated or washed off.

To remove radiation from your produce, Perry A. Arledge, author of 'Living Clay, Nature's Own Miracle Cure,' recommends starting with liquid clay. This is Calcium Bentonite Clay mixed with water at a ratio of 1 part clay to 8 parts water. In a large non-metallic bowl, mix 1/4 cup of liquid clay with 1 quart of water. Toss your fruits or vegetables in this clay water making sure they're completely covered and let them sit for about 10 minutes. Rinse and dry them, and store them as you normally would.

You can add Calcium Bentonite Clay to your milk and drinking water if you're concerned about the possibility of contamination there as well. Add approximately 1 ounce of liquid Calcium Bentonite Clay to a gallon of organic raw milk or water. Some people prefer to let the clay settle to the bottom of the liquid and discard that portion, while others prefer to shake it up and drink them together. Either is fine. Once a contaminant is 'caught' by the clay it will not be released, and the clay cannot be digested by your body. All contaminants adsorbed by the clay will be removed upon elimination. And it's always a good practice to take one to two ounces of liquid Calcium Bentonite Clay twice a day, to keep your body detoxed.

Will any clay work?

No. When choosing a healing or detoxing clay, there are several criteria that should be followed. You want to choose an all natural, non-processed clay that is very pure and uncontaminated, with a pH of 8.5 or above. And you want to buy from a reputable company that provides quality control testing and professional packaging and has people available to answer any questions you might have. While Calcium Bentonite Clay will not interfere with the vast majority of medications, if you're taking medication, check with your pharmacist to make certain it contains nothing that the clay would adsorb.

Resources:

Perry Arledge, Living Clay, Nature's Own Miracle Cure, 2006, Perry Productions

Ethan A. Huff, "Fukushima radiation taints US milk supplies at levels 300% higher than EPA maximums," Natural News.

Mike Adams, "Europeans warned to avoid drinking milk or eating vegetables due to high radiation levels," Natural News.

Perry Arledge, "Criteria for Selecting a Quality Healing Clay," AboutClay.com


----------



## jeremiyah

How To Tell Zeolite From Bentonite Clay in Kitty Litters

KELP, HORSE VITAMINS, AND ZEOLITE FOR RADIATION. 
48% INCREASE IN BABY DEATHS, POSSIBLY DUE TO FUKISHIMA



D..., could a person eat the kelp meal from Azure Standard for people?

KELP TASTES FISHY, EXCEPT FOR LAMINARIA FROM ICELANDIC SEA. IT CAN BE USED ON
> EGGS FOR BREAKFAST; AWESOME STUFF.
ADD TO SOMETHING TO COVER THE TASTE. OR PUT IT IN CAPSULES. WITH A BUCKET OF
> KELP AND ONE OF HORSE VITAMIN POWDER, AND A CAPSULE MAKER AND 1000S OF CAPSULES,
> YOU HAVE A POST TEOTWAWKI COTTAGE INDUSTRY GOING. DON'T FORGET THE ZEOLITES (HIGH
> GRADE KITTY LITTER) FOR RADIATION REMEDIATION. HAVE A MORTAR AND PESTLE TO GRIND
> AND SOME WAY TO MIX WITH.

jerry







Grey flat "rocks" of kitty litter (KL) ARE normally bentonite clay. IT IS A CRYSTAL STRUCTURE THAT IS FLAT, LIKE A CREDIT CARD. THIS EXPLAINS WHY IT IS SO SLICK WHEN WET: THE CRYSTAL PLATES SLIDE EASILY. Kaolin is another clay, similar. (look into this) THE NEGATIVE CHARGE IS THE FLAT SURFACE, POSITIVE IS THE EDGES; EXPLAINS WHY IT IS SO ELECTRICALLY POWERFUL FOR HEALTH: NEGATIVE ELECTRICITY.
There are three indicators and a couple of tests for zeolite:

1. Zeolite kitty litter will be (NORMALLY) more white looking, more roundish structure, as it is a hexagonal crystalline structure. YES, they are BOTH CRYSTALS, so, be aware, for those who shy away from New Age stuff: don't use any clay. .
2. Another way to tell zeolite is that it usually says: "will absorb over half of its weight in water." a. Test that.
b. The 2nd test is to put some in a cheap plastic cup or Styrofoam cup (noisy) put in an inch or so. Pour in about enough water to cover it. You will hear snap crackle pop from the violence of the absorption process if it is Zeolite.
3. The other thing is, "it will remove ammonia smell" It does. Urine smells are gonzo.
c. Test it.
You can get some on Ebay, I did before; it was white. Got some again, it was greenish.

Prairie Creek has 50 lb bags of good looking stuff, maybe they will sell small amounts.

Any kind, even "kitty litter" would be better than radiation in milk, eggs, meat, etc (feed it in grain to the cows, (nursing mothers, etc) and better than watching a baby die. Philadelphia has a 48% increase in newborn deaths from Radioactive Iodine. Fukishima? Dunno, but it allegedly started a few weeks after.
Get food grade if you can afford to, but, since it removes toxins based on atomic weight: radioactive, mercury, aluminum, solvents etc, in order, how bad can it be???
So... Lemme see, dead baby vs kitty litter...I'd take the kitty litter, I do believe.


----------



## jeremiyah

Uses for Cat Litter in a Prepper World

Add to bentonite clay, the other major clay used for kitty litter, Zeolite clay, which has thousands of uses, and millions of applications....solar refrigeration, alcohol, air, and water filtration, blood clotting (Zeoclot with ooohhh...sliver) aquaponics (NASA's Zeo-ponics), internal radiation remediation etc, etc, etc.
We could all use tons of both of these for prepping purposes.....
Uses for Cat Litter in a Prepper World

Tess Pennington
Ready Nutrition
December 2011
email
Print

Storing kitty litter is not for just the feline lovers. In fact, cat litter has some very practical uses in the prepper world and may come in handy in emergency situations.

The main ingredient that makes cat litter absorb so well is bentonite clay. This natural material usually forms from the weathering of volcanic ash, most often in the presence of water. According to Wikipedia, bentonite can also be used as a desiccant due to its adsorption properties. Bentonite desiccants have been successfully used to protect pharmaceutical, nutraceutical and diagnostic products from moisture degradation and extend shelf life. In fact, in the most common package environments, Bentonite Desiccants offer a higher adsorption capacity than silica gel desiccants. Bentonite complies with the FDA for contact with food and drugs

When purchasing cat litter to be used for preparedness matters, ensure that you choose the non-clumping, unscented clay litter where the active ingredient is bentonite to help you acheive the best results.

Read these tips on ways to incorporate cat litter into your preps to help protect, reduce odors, stains, and help your garden grow.

Use it in your vehicles – Having a bag of cat litter in your emergency vehicles can help the car gain traction if it happens to get stuck in the snow. Sprinkle a small amount on the ground before you get out of your car for foot traction in icy conditions. Further, sprinkling it around icy high frequented areas can also make sidewalks, steps and driveways more safe. This would be a great natural alternative to salt during the winter. 
Use it in your sanitation kit – This absorbent material assists in absorbing liquids and smells when using a portable toilet.
Reduces mold and it’s smell – Cat litter may be used to absorb small amounts of water that leak into a basement after a heavy rain or to help remove musty odors. It can also be used in your storage closet, tent or any other area of the home to prevent the musty smell of mold. Store clothing, linens, books, papers, camping equipment etc. with 1/2 – 1 cup of kitty litter tied up in a sock or pantyhose to prevent mustiness and mold.
Evict moles and rodents - Moles and rodents loathe the smell of kitty litter. Pour some into the entrance of one of their tunnels and watch the exodus! This would be a great item to have to protect your long-term food storage from rodent infestations.
Controls algae in ponds- For fish pond owners, this method works wonderfully to get rid of algae in ponds. Use about one pound of cat litter for 2000 gallons of circulating pond water. It is said that the water may turn muddy at first but it will clear up in 24 hours. Again, ensure that you have purchased unscented kitty litter where the active ingredient is bentonite. 
Eliminates odors – Put cat box filler into ashtrays, smelly shoes, at the bottom of trash cans, etc to reduce odors.
Reduces oil spots – To lessen staining from fresh oil or grease spots on driveways, sprinkle on clean cat box filler, wait a few minutes, and sweep off. Dispose in the same manner you would dispose of used oil. You may have to apply a second sprinkling. Use a soft brick to grind the cat box filler into the oil. You don’t have to bear down too hard, just maintain a steady circular motion to achieve the best results. When the filler is reduced to a fine powder and remains light in color, you will have removed all but the final residue that clings to the voids in the surface. This light-colored residue will lighten further the longer it is exposed to the sun. Be sure to dispose of oil-soaked cat box filler as local laws require for disposal of used oil.
Great in the garden – Mix an equal part of soil and clean cat box filler, proceed to plant your flowers, shrubs or vegetables. Your soil will remain moist providing for better root development. The litter will retain the humidity at root level. It can be used safely on any type of plant.


----------



## jeremiyah

Ran into this... for your interest.

*HOW TO HELP SUPPORT THE BODY'S HEALING
AFTER INTENSE RADIOACTIVE OR RADIATION EXPOSURE*
*The Medical, Naturopathic, Nutritional, Herbal,
Commonsense External and Internal Approaches*

It can be d/l free from: http://www.meditationexpert.com/RadiationDetoxDraft.pdf so no copyright issues.

Hope you are well.... snowing hard here in NC

Dunk


----------



## jeremiyah

This is dated; use the info as you can. 
No Critical comments needed. 
Intelligent Questions are welcome:

Here is an outline:
1. some reminiscing...
2. some komments on kelp...
3. some amazing info on charcoal, zeolite and bentonite and radiation cleanup...
4. some up-to-date comments from Eric on the Japan disasters...

1. some reminiscing...

FIRST A BIT OF VERRRY OLD COMMENTS WHICH ARE PROVING VERRY TIMELY;

"Here in the Midwest, we have more free ground electricity, based on the fact that we are better grounded by a factor of 10 than the next nearest country, and we have potentially more free electricity than the rest of the world combined by a factor of 100 to 1000 times- if we use the power we see in tornadoes and lightning.
We can make ice, clot blood, remove radioactive material from our bodies, grow plants with no soil, make medical grade oxygen, filter air and water, soil and alcohol, and all with the same "ancient" micro-sieve mineral--tada!!! Kitty litter!!!
We can grow food without a continual water system, or dirt, in closed loop Aquaponics systems wherein fish fertilize the plants, and the plants (in gravel, or "kitty litter" (NASA actually coined the term ZEOPONIX, it is so phenomenally powerful; try it!!!)) purify the water for the fish, which fertilize the water for the plants etc etc. (edited)
We can even grow food out of thin air with dry water. (Ultrasonic Aeroponics)

We have black walnuts for life-saving iodine to protect our thyroid and health from virus, bacteria and radioactive fallout (illegal aliens are allegedly currently crossing the border- not Mexicans, but Arabs and Orientals--carrying, guess what? Potassium Iodide- to take during the 2 weeks of fallout after a nuclear incident!!!" These comments go back maybe 3 years. I have quoted those words so many times, I forgot who I first wrote them to. In fact, I looked it up, and it is so awesome to me that I first wrote those words to a visionary and a patriarch who has been like a father to me, and who is a great example of the quote from 10,000 BC. He has drawn a large enough circle, that he not only has cared for his own family, but has the love and capacity to care for many other families, including my own. He now has an aquaponics system in a large greenhouse, and makes biochar, and is making soil composter and foliar fertilizers for gardens, livestock, etc. in order to help thousands of families grow enough food to be able to help many others beyond their own circle have enough to eat in the times we all see coming.
I am sorry for this length, but I want to quote that original letter, it is so appropos....
Date? ...pretty close to three years, like I guessed...
MY BOOKLET AND WEBSITE-- HOW TO GET OUT OF BABYLON
Monday, July 14, 2008 10:43 PM

"Joseph,

I believe that we are "coming down to the wire" as the saying goes, and I am trying to get as much done as possible before the balloon goes up.

I hope you will take the time to read this.
I have not updated it, but there is still a lot of good ideas in it. People are being led here, and are serious enough about following the Lord's leading, that a family will live out in the woods. They understand it is necessary to be able to do that, because they have had visions of rescuing refugees right from under the nose of military patrols.
I believe we will see possibly millions of folks flee to the interior of this land, and that is the scenario I am trying to prepare for.
I thank you for your vision, leadership, and wonderful sons and daughters you have raised. None of my family may ever make it here, or even Elaine's, but I work towards the goals laid on my heart nonetheless. I know some of the foundations and projects I have worked on, will be a blessing to many people.

I heard a line in the movie, 10,000 B.C.--
I later found it online as the first quote listed under Character.

"A good man draws a circle around himself
and cares for those within - his woman, his children. 
Other men draw a larger circle
and bring within their brothers and sisters. 
But some men have a greater destiny. 
They must draw around themselves a circle
that includes many, many more. 
Your father was one of those men. 
You must decide for yourself whether you are as well."
-- Tic Tic, 10,000 BC

What you have done by moving here, and calling out for family, friends and acquaintances to do so also, has been to draw a great circle around yourself, and set the stage for many, many more to have a safe refuge within that circle from the coming storm of judgment.
My passion and vision is to lay a foundation in figuring out how to house and feed the multitudes of people who will have little or no resources. Amazingly, the bleaker things become, the more amazing and miraculous things seem to be coming to the fore and are revealed to us. I have discovered that we can make ice, and thus have refrigeration with wind and solar power-- no electricity or fuel. We can burn water- hydrogen for fuel in our vehicles, as well as our cooking and hot water needs. there are microbes which digest waste, and in doing so, produce electricity. With the same electrodes used to make hydrogen for cars and trucks, we can also separate acid water from alkaline water, and vastly boost our health by drinking the alkaline water. We can be cooking with the hydrogen, and at the same time, oxygenating the alkaline water for a doubly powerful health benefit. Here in the Midwest, we have more free ground electricity, based on the fact that we are better grounded by a factor of 10 than the next nearest country, and we have potentially more free power than the rest of the world combined by a factor of 100 to 1000 times. We can make ice, clot blood, remove radioactive material from our bodies, grow plants with no soil, make medical grade oxygen, filter air and water, soil and alcohol, and all with the same "ancient" micro-sieve mineral--tada!!! Kitty litter!!!
We can grow food out of thin air with dry water. (Ultrasonic Aeroponics)
We can grow food without water or dirt, in closed loop Aquaponics systems wherein fish fertilize the plants, and the plants (in gravel, or "kitty litter" (NASA coined the term ZEOPONIX)) purify the water for the fish, which fertilize the water for the plants etc etc. We have black walnuts for life-saving iodine to protect our thyroid and health from virus, bacteria and radioactive fallout (illegal aliens are allegedly currently crossing the border- not Mexicans, but Arabs and Orientals--carrying, guess what? Potassium Iodide- to take during the 2 weeks of fallout after a nuclear incident!!!
Anyway, enough rambling. Thanks for all you have done for our family.

Jerry Diamond"

2. some komments on kelp...

FROM ANOTHER GROUP;

"Eric Vought" <[email protected]>

To:
[email protected]

On Mar 16, 2011, at 7:12 PM, jerry diamond wrote:
SOME OF US ARE GETTING KELP. IT IS IN 50 LB BAGS, AND I HOPE TO GET A FEW BAGS. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME OF IT.
>
> LIKE THE KI, IT WILL REQUIRE RE-PACKAGING, ETC. WE CAN WORK TOGETHER ON THAT.

Something to be aware of is that a lot of iodine-rich sea products these days, including shellfish and seaweed MAY BE CONTAMINATED themselves. Particularly, bladderwrack (kelp) can have high levels of arsenic.

THIS IS ANIMAL FEED FROM NORTH ATLANTIC, ETC. HOW MUCH ARSENIC CAN BE IN IT? LIKE IN APPLES, JUST ENOUGH TO KILL CANCER CELLS, OR MORE?
IF ANIMALS DO GREAT ON IT, MAKES SENSE WE WOULD, AND SOME FARMERS HERE LOVE THE STUFF.

3. some amazing info on charcoal, zeolite and bentonite and radiation cleanup...

AGAIN, CONTAMINANTS OF ALL KIND CAN BE ADSORBED AND THE BODY DETOXED WITH ACTIVATED CHARCOAL, (SEE BELOW) ZEOLITE, (SEE BELOW) AND BENTONITE CLAY. (GUESS WHAT: SEE BELOW) MICROBES, AND WORMS IN THE SOIL, IN THE EARTH, WILL LITERALLY DIGEST NUCLEAR WASTE; IE SWALLOW IT...AGAIN, "THE EARTH SWALLOWED THE FLOOD..."

BIOCHAR / ACTIVATED CHARCOAL:

WHILE WE ARE LEARNING HOW TO ADSORB POLLUTION, REALIZE THAT BIOCHAR, ZEOLITE, AND CLAY WILL ALL ADD A MASSIVE INFUSION OF NEGATIVE ELECTRON ENERGY TO YOUR SOIL, OR AQUAPONICS SYSTEM!!! USE ZEOLITE AND BIOCHAR INSTEAD OF PEA GRAVEL IN AQUAPONICS, AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!
THIS CAN BE ONE OF THOSE "YOU MEANT IT FOR EVIL, BUT GOD MEANT IT FOR GOOD" SCENARIOS, IF WE WILL LEARN FROM IT AND USE THESE MIRACULOUS MINERALS AND SUBSTANCE GOD GAVE US TO REPLENISH THE EARTH WITH.

http://groups.google.com/group/sustainablecedarcomo/web/gardening-with-biochar
http://www.buyactivatedcharcoal.com/biochar/101

THIS

EQUALS THIS:

Biochar Plus for Giant Watermelon RECORD WATERMELON GROWN WITH BIOCHAR

Biochar 101
CHECKOUT·TRACK YOUR ORDER
HOME
NEW ITEMS
ON SALE!
Charcoal - Air Filters
Charcoal - Apparel
Charcoal - Aquariums
Charcoal - Babies
Charcoal - Books
Charcoal - Bulk
Charcoal Gardens & Farms
Charcoal - Health & Beauty
Charcoal - Home Remedies
Charcoal - Medicinal
Charcoal - Odors
Charcoal - Pets & Livestock
Charcoal - Soap
Charcoal - Water
CharcoalTimes™
Contact Us
About Us
A Medicine
FAQ
Health Conditions
Health Centers
Making Charcoal Biscuits
Making a Charcoal Poultice
Making Your Own Charcoal
Public Presentations
Shipping Information
Your Concerns
Your Stories

Zeolite Clinoptilolite Natural Zeolites 20 lbs Bulk

What is ZEOLITE?
Zeolites are natural volcanic minerals that are mined in certain parts of the world. When volcanoes erupt, molten lava and thick ash pour out. Because many volcanoes are located on an island or near an ocean, this lava and ash often flows into the sea. Thanks to a chemical reaction between the ash from the volcano and the salt from the sea, amazing minerals like zeolites are formed in the hardened lava over the course of thousands of years. What makes zeolites so amazing is the fact that it's not only one of the few negatively-charged minerals found in nature, but it also has a very unique structure. Zeolites have large, vacant spaces--or cages--that allow space for large, positively charged ions to be attracted to it, then trapped and eliminated from the body.
Thanks to the honeycomb-like structure, a zeolite works at the cellular level to trap allergens, heavy metals and harmful toxins. In fact, because it is one of the few negatively charged minerals in nature, a zeolite acts as a magnet, drawing toxins to it, capturing them in its cage, and removing them safely and naturally from your body. This unique ability to remove dangerous toxins is so well documented; it was used by the Russian government to absorb radioactive chemicals and other harmful toxins after the Chernobyl disaster. For centuries, the powdered forms of specific zeolites have been used as traditional remedies throughout Asia to promote overall health and well being.

BENTONITE CLAY:

Via its many properties, a high quality green clay can eliminate an infection in the body about 600 times faster than colloidal silver ( when used externally ). Used with understanding, it can speed tissue healing by over 60% in even the most serious wounds imaginable. However, its method of action is different than colloidal silver.

Extreme amounts of clay used in a bath have been known to help the body detox from severe heavy metal poisoning ( one can tell, because if it works, the clay turns black ).

U.S. Army studies show that bentonite may be a successful treatment for exposure to chemical warfare. One Army emergency livestock protocol calls for immediate adminstration of bentonite internally to counter effects of radiation poisoning in livestock ( food sources ).

In fact, bentonite was the choice substance dumped by the ton on top of the Chernobyl nuclear plant after its untimely demise.

Used internally, bentonite is one of the most powerful detoxifying agents in nature. It neutralizes acids in the stomach almost immediately upon ingestion. It detoxifies the intestinal tracts. It acts directly upon the liver, slowly restoring it to full function with a proper diet. Although it is considered an inert substance, through long term use microscopic particles of clay ARE eventually accepted into the liver, and delivered into the bloodstream, where it fixes free oxygen, elminating free radicals.

When used immediately in severe trauma situations ( externally ), clay packs significantly reduce tissue damage associated with swelling.
I'll never forget the first story I ever heard on clay healing. In fact, the individual in question received a "most valuable citizen" town award for the incident.

A father's son wrecked quite badly in a motorcycle race, and it tore up one of his legs quite badly. He was rushed to the hospital, but developed a severe infection that turned gangrene despite medical care. After several days of observation and treatment, the doctor made the decision that the leg would be amputated the next morning.

The son had called his father, who lived in another part of the country. The father arrived at the hospital late that night. Upon hearing that the leg would be amputated, he grabbed his son and carried him straight out of the hospital. They drove for many hours, to a remote part of the Mojave desert, just outside of Death Valley, California, where the natural hot spring waters at one time had a rating of the second best in the world. The area is rich in a natural high quality bentonite.

The father brought his son to the old-timer local. They and several friends took a large garbage bin, and filled it with hydrated clay. When the son figured out he was supposed to stick his LEG in that MUD, he resisted with all of his strength! It took four men to force him to do so, and to hold him in it long enough for the pain to start to subside.
They kept the leg in the solution for around 72 hours. Upon removing the leg, and gently ( very gently ) washing the clay off, the infection had been COMPLETELY eradicated, and the leg was well on its way to healing.

Within about two weeks the son was back on the track, racing again as if nothing had happened.

While this story may seem far fetched, I've personally seen similar results. As far as I'm personally concerned, wound care in this day and age is nothing short of barbaric ( no offense to those wound care specialists on the list! ).

I remember dealing with some nurses who just couldn't WAIT to get a pair of pliers onto some staples embedded in granular tissue ( from a skin graft donor site ). I talked them into leaving the site alone, and used bentonite to extract the staples naturally, which it did in under 72 hours ( I didn't tell THEM what I did, though ) - painless and effortless.

I wish I had a before image of what the donor sites looked like before I began using silver and clay, but there is some information on the subject available at this url:

http://www.eytonsearth.org/skingrafts.html

A VOLCANIC DETOXIFIER-Bentonite, a medicinal powdered clay which is also known as montmorillonite, derives from deposits of weathered volcanic ash. It is one of the most effective natural intestinal detoxifying agents available and has been recognized as such for centuries by native peoples around the world. Whatever the name, liquid clay contains minerals that, once inside the gastrointestinal tract, are able to absorb toxins and deliver mineral nutrients to an impressive degree, says Knishinsky. Liquid clay is inert which means it passes through the body undigested.
Technically, the clay first adsorbs toxins (heavy metals, free radicals, pesticides), attracting them to its extensive surface area where they adhere like flies to sticky paper; then it absorbs the toxins, taking them in the way a sponge mops up a kitchen counter mess.
There is an electrical aspect to bentonite's ability to bind and absorb toxins. According to Yerba Prima, a company based in Ashland, Oregon, which markets Great Plains® Bentonite, the clay's minerals are negatively charged while toxins tend to be positively charged; hence the clay's attraction works like a magnet drawing metal shavings. But it's even more involved than that.
Once hydrated (combined with water), bentonite has an enormous surface area. According to Yerba Prima, a single quart bottle can represent a total surface area of 960 square yards or 12 American football fields. Bentonite is made of a great number of tiny platelets, with negative electrical charges on their flat surfaces and positive charges on their edges.
When bentonite absorbs water and swells, it is stretched open like a highly porous sponge; the toxins are drawn into these spaces by electrical attraction and bound fast. In fact, according to the Canadian Journal of Microbiology (31 [1985], 50-53), bentonite can absorb pathogenic viruses, aflatoxin (a mold), and pesticides and herbicides including Paraquat and Roundup. The clay is eventually eliminated from the body with the toxins bound to its multiple surfaces.

4. some up-to-date comments from Eric on the Japan disasters...

Nuke Plant Update, Was:
The Lost Knowledge of Iodine / Formulation / Common Applications for Lugol's

On Mar 16, 2011, at 6:54 PM, jerry diamond wrote:

>
> I am going to try to order Potassium Iodide, which is in "Radiation Pills," so if any one is interested, let me know, and PayPal or get money to me. We will have to repackage it, so I do not know an exact price, but it will be far less than anywhere else, since it is a bulk buy.
>
> Lugol's is a 2 to 1 ratio of KI (Potassium Iodide as a salt -salt preserves life )) and Iodine, which thanks to DEA, we cannot get at all. see wiki and the bottom right side bar of 2nd article for formulation. KI is twice the amount of Iodine in Lugol's, and is more benign (less oxidizing and damaging) and more assimilable.

By the way, you were right, Jerry, and I was wrong. Current wind patterns will bring fallout this far and probably quickly enough that radioactive iodine might not have all decayed. Given conditions at the four reactors, it would probably be prudent to start taking iodine now. If taken at conservative levels, it won't hurt and it may help. As you also mentioned taking in more antioxidants (e.g. green tea) will also help, especially since many of the fallout breakdown products are not merely radioactive but also toxic in their own right.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...radiation-fears/2011/03/15/ABwTmha_story.html

As an armchair observer, two things are now evident: 1) a small but steady amount of radiation is already being released, from the radioactive steam being vented by units 1, 2, and 3, from the primary containment failure at unit #3, and from the dry storage pond (exposed nuclear fuel) at unit #4; 2) that the chances of them getting this under control are about zero. It is getting harder and harder for the workers to even get near the plant due to radiation levels (40 Rem/hour outside the reactor buildings and likely quite a bit higher inside the buildings) and they have already nixed the idea of using helicopters to refill unit #4's storage pond. The courage shown by the workers is extraordinary, but very soon it may be down to sacrificing lives to get close enough to fight the disaster as with the helicopter pilots at Chernobyl flying through radioactive smoke to drop concrete and boron; 3) These reactors will never operate again. At best they will be permanently entombed in concrete, permanently removing upwards of 10 gigawatts from the Japanese grid (which does not help their situation at all).

The dry pond at unit #4 means that its containment shell has been breached. I would imagine that this is because the fuel rods stored there have melted through the bottom (causing the water to run out). As they continue to melt and the fuel pools together it becomes highly likely that it will ignite, releasing radioactive and highly toxic smoke.

It is also clear that primary containment has been at least partially breached at unit #3 (water is not just boiling off but actually running out). These are Boiling Water Reactors (BWRs) with a 15 cm steel primary containment shell around the core (very similar to Iowa's reactor, by the way). When the core gets hot enough, it will melt through this shell and slag into the water underneath, likely resulting in a steam explosion throwing live nuclear fuel into the air.

That being said, this is still not likely to be "another Chernobyl". Chernobyl was a different type of reactor using liquified carbon in its heat exchanger. The carbon ignited and this is what threw a large volume of radioactive and toxic fumes up. Even in a worst case, these reactors will not be [quite] that bad. It should also be noted that the emergency workers are not just pumping in seawater but also neutron absorbing compounds (bismuth, I think one article said). These moderators absorb neutrons and slow the rate of fission. That means that every hour the workers can continue to pump fluid into the failing units, it will reduce the severity of the final outcome. Even in a Chernobyl outcome, as well, it will be much worse for the Japanese than for us in the US Midwest.

I see several outcomes for us in the Midwest:

A) Large sections of ocean will likely be contaminated, which will make fishing and seaweed harvesting in that entire region a bit 'interesting' for the next 10-20 years. This is not just from the reactors, but also from the refinery fire and the chemical plants which lost containment during the tsunami. Very nasty stuff has been released into the ocean from this quake. As an additional issue, many fisherman and many fishing boats have been lost. Prices worldwide will likely go up.

B) We will likely get some residual fallout here. Some precautions are in order, but panic will not be required.

C) This will do horrific damage to the Japanese people and the Japanese economy. In purely monetary terms, this may deal a death blow to already shaky international insurance companies, mortgage banks, and etc. We will also likely lose many imports we currently depend on and I think it is safe to say that the Japanese will probably not be buying more of our bonds right now. In human terms, the loss cannot be catalogued: upwards of ten thousand dead and hundreds of thousands homeless or displaced; roving blackouts and electricity rationing probably for several years on the main Island, Honshu; likely disease hitting many survivors of the initial disaster. None of this will help the global situation right now. Strangely, the financial markets seem to be taking this quite well so far.

D) There will, of course, be a rebalancing of exports given the loss of Japanese production. Thousands of factory-new cars were destroyed in the tsunami along with factories of every kind and description on the east side of the Japanese isles. There will rebuilding and aid which will actually help industrial economies in the near term. Of course, that would help more if we actually *made anything* for export. It may give us a short space to improve that situation here, but it will be 20 years before we can make a serious change and at least 60 years before we recover anything close to the industrial primacy we once enjoyed. Japan, if history is any guide, will not give us that much time. Our domestic auto market should see a boost, however.

E) This should be a major wake-up call for the US as far as what might happen in a major earthquake here. Reactors of the same era and general design as the Japanese plants in crisis are astride fault lines in both NY and CA. The Callaway plant in Missouri (1 active unit - http://www.animatedsoftware.com/environm/no_nukes/nukelist1.htm#MO) is a newer design than the Fukushima Daiichi plants but not anywhere near as safe as those now being built in Europe (or newer Japanese plants for that matter). That page lists it as a PWR - Pressurized Water Reactor but a fairly antiquated one and it has had maintenance problems.

We also have Wolf Creek in KS (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Creek_Generating_Station and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Creek_Generating_Station ) and Duane Arnold Energy Center in IA (small but ancient BWR similar to Fukushima Daiichi; http://www.animatedsoftware.com/environm/no_nukes/nukelist1.htm#IA and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duane_Arnold_Energy_Center ). The proposed Unit #2 at Calloway will be an EPR ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolutionary_Power_Reactor ), a MUCH safer design which should fail much more gracefully (in a total failure, coolant continues to flow and an extra level of containment and emergency cooling in the case of primary containment breech ("meltdown")). In particular, we have an enormous amount of nuclear waste stored in onsite ponds here in a manner very similar to Fukushima Daiichi #4.


----------



## jeremiyah

http://fc.uni.edu.pe/mhorn/ISES2003 (solar refrigeration).pdf

ZEOLITE-WATER SOLAR ADSORPTION
REFRIGERATOR

http://www.cd3wd.com/cd3wd_40/vita/coolingp/en/coolingp.htm

Home-immediately access 800+ free online publications. Download CD3WD (680 Megabytes) and distribute it to the 3rd World. CD3WD is a 3rd World Development private-sector initiative, mastered by Software Developer Alex Weir and hosted by GNUveau_Networks (From globally distributed organizations, to supercomputers, to a small home server, if it's Linux, we know it.)


----------



## jeremiyah

http://ecosustainablevillage.com.ip01-web23.net/ice_making_with_vacuum_pump.htm

Note: This technology is recommended for medical and emergency situations in Eco sustainable villages
ICE QUICK
Ice-Quick
The Ice-Quick is a small device to demonstrate the adsorption technology with the sorption pair water/zeolite. It consists of a zeolite filled cartridge, connected via an adaptor to a plastic cup, which contains some water, and which is evacuated by means of a hand-vacuum pump.
After approx. 10&#8230;20 strokes with the hand-vacuum pump the inside pressure is reduced below the vapour pressure of the water at ambient temperature, and the water start to boil. Air gases go out of the water and starts to bubble on the bottom of the glass. (The more air is removed out of the system, the better the adsorption of water vapour. The vapour above the water surface is adsorbed in the cristalline structure of the zeolite. As a result, the remaining liquid water cools down.) After a few more strokes the water calms down and finally begins to freeze. After some time the water is completely frozen: 50 g of water at a temperature of 10 °C can be cooled down and frozen within 30 sec with 500 g of zeolite. The average specific cooling power results to 390 W/kgZeo.
This process can be repeated 8&#8230;10 times with arbitrary intervals until the zeolite is saturated. The zeolite has always to be cooled down to the ambient in between processes for the adsorption to function properly. For desorption (regeneration) the zeolite has to be heated up to 250 °C for a short time. When the zeolite is cooled down again to 20 °C it is ready for further ice production.

A further development of the Ice Quick is the Bottle Cooler consisting of :
bullet	a plastic evaporator which contains a bottle encaged with a wet, sponge-like material,
bullet	a big zeolite cartridge,
bullet	an adaptor and
bullet	an electrically driven vacuum pump.
Within a time of 8 minutes the content of a bottle is cooled down from 30 °C to less than 10 °C. After finishing the process the bottle has to be taken out of the evaporator. The frozen spongelike material keeps the beverage cool for a long period of time.

picture of bottle cooler

Advantages of the Ice-Quick and bottle cooler
bullet	An immediate cooling process can be started
bullet	The cooling process (without any capacity loss) can be interrupted at any time
bullet	Ice production is possible without any electric power
Usage of the Ice-Quick
Ice-making
Ice-Quick
Take a plastic cup and fill not more than 1 cm (0,4 inch) of water into it. Place the system on a flat surface.
Check that the PVC-hose is fixed to both the adaptor and the pump. The cartridge is firmly tightened to the adaptor.
Connect the cartridge and the adaptor to the plastic cup.
Operate the vacuum-pump continuously, but not too fast. Push the piston-rod to the very end. Overcome the resistance of the final air-cushion.
Check the tightness of the unit after approx. 2 strokes by lifting the cartridge. Because of the produced vacuum, the cup with the water is firmly tightened to the adaptor
After approx. 10&#8230;20 strokes the inside pressure is reduced below the vapor pressure of the water at the ambient temperature, and the water starts to boil. Air gases go out of the water and start to bubble on the bottom of the glass. (The more air is removed out of the system, the stronger becomes the adsorption of water vapor. The vapor above the water surface is adsorbed in the cristalline structure of the zeolite. As a result the remaining liquid water cools down.)
After a few more strokes the water calms down and begins to freeze. Wave the water-cup and the cartridge several times so that water can reach the surface, and continue the operation of the vacuum-pump. (At the same time the zeolite gives out the heat of adsorption. After 1&#8230;2 min the heat can be felt on the outside of the cartridge. With a heat exchanger it is possible to use little heat in existing aggregates, for example, for heating water or on an air stream.)
The adaptor has a small flap. Lift it briefly in order to let air into the system, so that the cartridge and the adptor can be removed from the cup.
This process can be repeated 8&#8230;10 times with arbitrary intervals until the zeolite is saturated. The zeolite has always to be cooled down to the ambient in between processes for the adsorption to function properly. For the regeneration the zeolite granulate needs to be activated by heating it at 250 °C in the oven
Regeneration

equipment

Separate cartridge and adaptor from each other.
Unscrew the nut from the central-pipe which is inside the cartridge. Take out the lattice
Spread out the zeolite granulate on a baling tray and put it into an oven for 2 hours at a temperature of 250 °C. Alternatively, put the cartridge with the zeolite directly in the oven for 3 hours.
Cover (for example aluminium foil) the granulate after the regeneration, and cool it down so that no humidity is adsorbed by the zeolite.
Refill the cartridge in closing the central-pipe, refix the lattice and put the nut again on the central-pipe.
Please make sure that there is no zeolite granulate in the inside of the central-pipe by turning the zeolite cartridge up-side-down
The Ice-Quick is now ready to start again.
Storage
To store the Ice-Quick the zeolite cartridge has to be deposited in a dry ambient. Place the empty and dry plastic cup directly on the adaptor.
In this way the renewed energy in the zeolite during the regeneration process can be stored without losses for as long as required.
Solar Cooler
For ease of transport, the zeolite containers can be temporarily separated from the evaporator. Therefore a hand-driven vacuum pump is supplied for removal of air from the adsorption system.
equipmentFor refrigeration, a zeolite container with about 2.5 kg of zeolite is connected with the evaporator. After removal of air from the air-tight system, the production of cooling power starts within seconds. For about 24 hours, temperatures of -10...0 °C are sustained and for further 12 hours temperatures are maintained below 8 °C.
When the zeolite is saturated with water, the container is separated from the evaporator and a new, desorbed zeolite container is connected. With a few strokes of the vacuum pump the air is removed and the cooling action continues. The container with the saturated zeolite is mounted in the solar collector focus for about 3 hours and is heated to about 200 °C. Subsequently the container connector is closed with a cap (in order to prevent the adsorption of water from the surrounding air).
After a few hours the container can be used for a further cooling cycle. - In order to bridge periods of low solar irradiation, several zeolite containers are provided, which can be stored in the desorbed, activated state..

bullet	The cooling system is designed such that it can be produced locally without need for expensive electrical tools; maintenance and repair can be performed locally due to the simple design.
bullet	The solar collector can also be used for cooking.
bullet	The investment for the cooling device is much lower than a solar driven compressor system of the same size which is powered by electric solar cells (costs about DM 3,000.--)

Home made ice ball by the heat of a stove.

Solar Ice Maker
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker is an Intermittent Solar Ammonia-water Absorption Cycle. The ISAAC uses a parabolic trough solar collector and a compact and efficient design to produce ice with no fuel or electric input, and with no moving parts.
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker operates in two modes. During the day, solar energy is used to generate liquid ammonia refrigerant. During the night, the generator is cooled by a thermosyphon and ice is formed in the evaporator compartment as ammonia is reabsorbed to the generator.
The daily ice production of the ISAAC is about 5 kg per square meter of collector, per sunny day. The construction of the ISAAC Solar Icemaker involves only welding, piping and sheet metal work, and there are no expensive materials. It is estimated that, when produced in-country where wages are low and transportation costs can be minimized, the 11 square meter
ISAAC can be produced for less than $7,000. When produced in-country, the creation of urban employment is an additional advantage of ISAAC technology.
The characteristics of the ISAAC which make it particularly well suited to provide refrigeration to unelectrified rural communities are:
1. It is solar thermally powered, avoiding expensive diesel fuel or photovoltaics.
2. Low cost construction requires only welding, piping and sheet metal work.
3. Very low maintenance.
4. The quantity of ice is sufficient to support small scale businesses while maintaining sustainability in fragile environments, or provide low cost household refrigeration.
The ISAAC design was developed by Energy Concepts Company. Over forty systems have been built and twenty installed in seven countries. The ISAAC is on display in Annapolis, Maryland and at Sandia National Lab, Albuquerque, New Mexico. ISAAC is now being distributed and commercialized by Solar Ice Co.
Providing Jobs to Remote Communities - By Providing Ice
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker makes enough ice at low cost to support many small scale businesses in rural unelectrified areas. Enterprises using ISAAC will be environmentally sustainable because no fuel is required. They will be economically sustainable because the cost of producing the ice by the ISAAC is sufficiently less than the value of the ice that it can easily be recovered by a micro-enterprise.
Ice is of major economic importance. In rural communities of developing countries, there is frequently a shortage of ice to support business activities. The result is loss of revenue, jobs, and substantial food spoilage.
Three important community needs for electricity are:
bullet	lights
bullet	communications and entertainment
bullet	refrigeration.
Lights, communication and entertainment require modest amounts of electricity and are affordable even at the high cost of
electricity from emergency generators, diesel mini-grids or photovoltaics.
When refrigeration is needed also, the amount of electricity required from the power system increases drastically. Thus it is usually omitted to keep costs down. An ISAAC Solar Icemaker supplies refrigeration without the intermediary step of electricity and at a much lower cost. Thus ISAAC Solar Icemakers, in combination with mini-grids and/or photovoltaics, are a good method of supplying remote community needs.
For example, ISAAC can provide domestic refrigeration. An ISAAC produces six blocks of ice each day, weighing ten kilograms each. If an icebox requires five kilograms of ice per day to stay cool, then one ISAAC will be able to supply domestic refrigeration to twelve households. The cost of a standard electric refrigerator, plus the constant requirement of expensive electricity, would be much higher.

[ Home ] [ Up ] [ Links to Solar cookers ]
Send mail to [email protected] with questions or comments about this web site.
Copyright © 2006 Wave Power Plant Inc.
Last modified: 04/08/06


----------



## jeremiyah

*This technology is recommended for medical and emergency situations in Eco sustainabl*

http://ecosustainablevillage.com.ip01-web23.net/ice_making_with_vacuum_pump.htm

Note: This technology is recommended for medical and emergency situations in Eco sustainable villages
ICE QUICK
Ice-Quick
The Ice-Quick is a small device to demonstrate the adsorption technology with the sorption pair water/zeolite. It consists of a zeolite filled cartridge, connected via an adaptor to a plastic cup, which contains some water, and which is evacuated by means of a hand-vacuum pump.
After approx. 10&#8230;20 strokes with the hand-vacuum pump the inside pressure is reduced below the vapour pressure of the water at ambient temperature, and the water start to boil. Air gases go out of the water and starts to bubble on the bottom of the glass. (The more air is removed out of the system, the better the adsorption of water vapour. The vapour above the water surface is adsorbed in the cristalline structure of the zeolite. As a result, the remaining liquid water cools down.) After a few more strokes the water calms down and finally begins to freeze. After some time the water is completely frozen: 50 g of water at a temperature of 10 °C can be cooled down and frozen within 30 sec with 500 g of zeolite. The average specific cooling power results to 390 W/kgZeo.
This process can be repeated 8&#8230;10 times with arbitrary intervals until the zeolite is saturated. The zeolite has always to be cooled down to the ambient in between processes for the adsorption to function properly. For desorption (regeneration) the zeolite has to be heated up to 250 °C for a short time. When the zeolite is cooled down again to 20 °C it is ready for further ice production.

A further development of the Ice Quick is the Bottle Cooler consisting of :
bullet	a plastic evaporator which contains a bottle encaged with a wet, sponge-like material,
bullet	a big zeolite cartridge,
bullet	an adaptor and
bullet	an electrically driven vacuum pump.
Within a time of 8 minutes the content of a bottle is cooled down from 30 °C to less than 10 °C. After finishing the process the bottle has to be taken out of the evaporator. The frozen spongelike material keeps the beverage cool for a long period of time.

picture of bottle cooler

Advantages of the Ice-Quick and bottle cooler
bullet	An immediate cooling process can be started
bullet	The cooling process (without any capacity loss) can be interrupted at any time
bullet	Ice production is possible without any electric power
Usage of the Ice-Quick
Ice-making
Ice-Quick
Take a plastic cup and fill not more than 1 cm (0,4 inch) of water into it. Place the system on a flat surface.
Check that the PVC-hose is fixed to both the adaptor and the pump. The cartridge is firmly tightened to the adaptor.
Connect the cartridge and the adaptor to the plastic cup.
Operate the vacuum-pump continuously, but not too fast. Push the piston-rod to the very end. Overcome the resistance of the final air-cushion.
Check the tightness of the unit after approx. 2 strokes by lifting the cartridge. Because of the produced vacuum, the cup with the water is firmly tightened to the adaptor
After approx. 10&#8230;20 strokes the inside pressure is reduced below the vapor pressure of the water at the ambient temperature, and the water starts to boil. Air gases go out of the water and start to bubble on the bottom of the glass. (The more air is removed out of the system, the stronger becomes the adsorption of water vapor. The vapor above the water surface is adsorbed in the cristalline structure of the zeolite. As a result the remaining liquid water cools down.)
After a few more strokes the water calms down and begins to freeze. Wave the water-cup and the cartridge several times so that water can reach the surface, and continue the operation of the vacuum-pump. (At the same time the zeolite gives out the heat of adsorption. After 1&#8230;2 min the heat can be felt on the outside of the cartridge. With a heat exchanger it is possible to use little heat in existing aggregates, for example, for heating water or on an air stream.)
The adaptor has a small flap. Lift it briefly in order to let air into the system, so that the cartridge and the adptor can be removed from the cup.
This process can be repeated 8&#8230;10 times with arbitrary intervals until the zeolite is saturated. The zeolite has always to be cooled down to the ambient in between processes for the adsorption to function properly. For the regeneration the zeolite granulate needs to be activated by heating it at 250 °C in the oven
Regeneration

equipment

Separate cartridge and adaptor from each other.
Unscrew the nut from the central-pipe which is inside the cartridge. Take out the lattice
Spread out the zeolite granulate on a baling tray and put it into an oven for 2 hours at a temperature of 250 °C. Alternatively, put the cartridge with the zeolite directly in the oven for 3 hours.
Cover (for example aluminium foil) the granulate after the regeneration, and cool it down so that no humidity is adsorbed by the zeolite.
Refill the cartridge in closing the central-pipe, refix the lattice and put the nut again on the central-pipe.
Please make sure that there is no zeolite granulate in the inside of the central-pipe by turning the zeolite cartridge up-side-down
The Ice-Quick is now ready to start again.
Storage
To store the Ice-Quick the zeolite cartridge has to be deposited in a dry ambient. Place the empty and dry plastic cup directly on the adaptor.
In this way the renewed energy in the zeolite during the regeneration process can be stored without losses for as long as required.
Solar Cooler
For ease of transport, the zeolite containers can be temporarily separated from the evaporator. Therefore a hand-driven vacuum pump is supplied for removal of air from the adsorption system.
equipmentFor refrigeration, a zeolite container with about 2.5 kg of zeolite is connected with the evaporator. After removal of air from the air-tight system, the production of cooling power starts within seconds. For about 24 hours, temperatures of -10...0 °C are sustained and for further 12 hours temperatures are maintained below 8 °C.
When the zeolite is saturated with water, the container is separated from the evaporator and a new, desorbed zeolite container is connected. With a few strokes of the vacuum pump the air is removed and the cooling action continues. The container with the saturated zeolite is mounted in the solar collector focus for about 3 hours and is heated to about 200 °C. Subsequently the container connector is closed with a cap (in order to prevent the adsorption of water from the surrounding air).
After a few hours the container can be used for a further cooling cycle. - In order to bridge periods of low solar irradiation, several zeolite containers are provided, which can be stored in the desorbed, activated state..

bullet	The cooling system is designed such that it can be produced locally without need for expensive electrical tools; maintenance and repair can be performed locally due to the simple design.
bullet	The solar collector can also be used for cooking.
bullet	The investment for the cooling device is much lower than a solar driven compressor system of the same size which is powered by electric solar cells (costs about DM 3,000.--)

Home made ice ball by the heat of a stove.

Solar Ice Maker
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker is an Intermittent Solar Ammonia-water Absorption Cycle. The ISAAC uses a parabolic trough solar collector and a compact and efficient design to produce ice with no fuel or electric input, and with no moving parts.
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker operates in two modes. During the day, solar energy is used to generate liquid ammonia refrigerant. During the night, the generator is cooled by a thermosyphon and ice is formed in the evaporator compartment as ammonia is reabsorbed to the generator.
The daily ice production of the ISAAC is about 5 kg per square meter of collector, per sunny day. The construction of the ISAAC Solar Icemaker involves only welding, piping and sheet metal work, and there are no expensive materials. It is estimated that, when produced in-country where wages are low and transportation costs can be minimized, the 11 square meter
ISAAC can be produced for less than $7,000. When produced in-country, the creation of urban employment is an additional advantage of ISAAC technology.
The characteristics of the ISAAC which make it particularly well suited to provide refrigeration to unelectrified rural communities are:
1. It is solar thermally powered, avoiding expensive diesel fuel or photovoltaics.
2. Low cost construction requires only welding, piping and sheet metal work.
3. Very low maintenance.
4. The quantity of ice is sufficient to support small scale businesses while maintaining sustainability in fragile environments, or provide low cost household refrigeration.
The ISAAC design was developed by Energy Concepts Company. Over forty systems have been built and twenty installed in seven countries. The ISAAC is on display in Annapolis, Maryland and at Sandia National Lab, Albuquerque, New Mexico. ISAAC is now being distributed and commercialized by Solar Ice Co.
Providing Jobs to Remote Communities - By Providing Ice
The ISAAC Solar Icemaker makes enough ice at low cost to support many small scale businesses in rural unelectrified areas. Enterprises using ISAAC will be environmentally sustainable because no fuel is required. They will be economically sustainable because the cost of producing the ice by the ISAAC is sufficiently less than the value of the ice that it can easily be recovered by a micro-enterprise.
Ice is of major economic importance. In rural communities of developing countries, there is frequently a shortage of ice to support business activities. The result is loss of revenue, jobs, and substantial food spoilage.
Three important community needs for electricity are:
bullet	lights
bullet	communications and entertainment
bullet	refrigeration.
Lights, communication and entertainment require modest amounts of electricity and are affordable even at the high cost of
electricity from emergency generators, diesel mini-grids or photovoltaics.
When refrigeration is needed also, the amount of electricity required from the power system increases drastically. Thus it is usually omitted to keep costs down. An ISAAC Solar Icemaker supplies refrigeration without the intermediary step of electricity and at a much lower cost. Thus ISAAC Solar Icemakers, in combination with mini-grids and/or photovoltaics, are a good method of supplying remote community needs.
For example, ISAAC can provide domestic refrigeration. An ISAAC produces six blocks of ice each day, weighing ten kilograms each. If an icebox requires five kilograms of ice per day to stay cool, then one ISAAC will be able to supply domestic refrigeration to twelve households. The cost of a standard electric refrigerator, plus the constant requirement of expensive electricity, would be much higher.

[ Home ] [ Up ] [ Links to Solar cookers ]
Send mail to [email protected] with questions or comments about this web site.
Copyright © 2006 Wave Power Plant Inc.
Last modified: 04/08/06


----------



## jeremiyah

*Solar Ice Maker: No Moving Parts, No Electricity*

http://www.solaripedia.com/13/389/5545/solar_zeolite_ice_maker_diagram.html

Solar Ice Maker: No Moving Parts, No Electricity
by Doug Gunzelmann, September 17, 2008
Green Upgrader
Intended for disaster relief situations, refugee camps, and developing nations the bright minds at San Jose State University have created an ice making machine that uses the heat from sunlight to power a chemical reaction. What happens is the tubing (or heat exchanger) is filled with a liquid refrigerant material. The convex reflective panel focuses light and heat energy from the sun onto the piping which vaporizes the refrigerant. So far, no ice. When the sun goes down however the vapor goes through massive heat loss due to pressure differences and roughly 14 pounds of ice are produced depending on the design.
The refrigerant rapidly cools once it hits 104 degrees Fahrenheit, due to its unique properties making, it perfect for typical temperature ranges in warm climates. The system is completely closed, there are no moving parts to wear out, and overall little maintenance should be required so long as the piping doesn't crack or leak. The implications for this device are astounding. It can produce ice off the grid, can completely sustain itself, and offers a form of food storage through the production of often hard to find ice in places that need it most.

Solar Ice Maker Chills with Heat
Credits: ©2012 Energy Concepts
Seems counterintuitive, but solar energy can be harnessed to make ice cubes. An electricity-free alternative to refrigeration and air-conditioning, solar icemakers use the sun's heat during the day to drive a chemical reaction that separates a liquid refrigerant from a solid absorbent. The solid absorbent stays in the solar collector, while the liquid refrigerant is driven away and stored in a separate component called the evaporator. At night, the chemical reaction runs in reverse; the solid absorbent sucks the liquid refrigerant back into the collector. The movement happens through natural convection - without pumps, valves or any mechanical components. In the process, the liquid refrigerant evaporates and gets very cold. Any water touching the outside of the evaporator is frozen to ice, in an intermittent absorption refrigeration cycle. Basically, the two materials (absorbent and refrigerant) create a chemical reaction that becomes so cold that anything near the chemical reaction freezes - like water. To create ice continuously, the chemical reaction is produced over and over again by separating the two chemicals, using the heat of the sun, and then combining them again, at night. Once the icemaker is constructed, it has a zero carbon footprint. Greenhouse gases are not emitted during its operation nor are there any chemicals emitted that would deplete the ozone layer. (scroll to bottom for additional resources)

Solar Zeolite Ice Maker Diagram
Many off grid applications exist for solar ice makers using the zeolite/water-vacuum process diagrammed here. A reservoir of water in an evacuated chamber is used to make the ice. This water reservoir is connected by a tube to another chamber containing Zeolite. Since this tube is also evacuated it contains water vapor. The chilling process is started by opening a valve so the water vapor flows to the Zeolite where it will be absorbed. As this happens, the Zeolite warms up, absorbing heat from the water reservoir as it does so. The reaction is sufficiently intense to cool the water in the reservoir enough so that it freezes. For each square meter of solar collecting area, these ice makers can generate over 10 lbs of ice.	©2012 Squidoo

Solar Ice Maker Kenya2
Solar Ice Maker Kenya
Solar Ice Maker San Jose
Solar Ice Maker Units
Solar Ice Maker ISAAC
Solar Ice Maker 2008
Solar Ice Maker ISAAC Day
Solar Ice Maker ISAAC Night
Solar Hybrid Ice Maker Diagram
Solar Zeolite Ice Maker Diagram
Solar Ice Maker Day Night Diagram
Solar Ice Maker SAAIM
Solar Ice Maker Illustration

Three Types of Solar Ice Makers
Solar ice makers use one of 3 different methods: Zeolite/water - vacuum, CaCl /ammonia, or carbon/methanol. The zeolite/water under a vacuum is the easiest to implement since it doesn't include a hazardous chemical like methanol or ammonia. The carbon/methanol needs 1 square meter of collecting area to generate around 20 lbs of ice. While the ice is generated over night with these intermittent refrigeration cycles, you can cover the solar collector after a few hours to start the process.
How They Work
The plumbing of the ice maker can be divided into three parts: a generator for heating the salt-ammonia mixture, a condenser coil, and an evaporator, where the distilled ammonia collects during generation. Ammonia needs to flow back and forth between the generator and evaporator.These ice makers operate in a day/night cycle, generating distilled ammonia during the daytime and then re-absorbing it at night. The gas condenses in the condenser coil and drips down into the storage tank where, ideally, 3/4 of the absorbed ammonia collects by the end of the day. As the generator cools, the night cycle begins. The calcium chloride re-absorbs ammonia gas, pulling it back through the condenser coil as it evaporates out of the tank in the insulated box. The evaporation of the ammonia removes large quantities of heat from the collector tank and the water surrounding it. Water in bags around the tank turns to ice. In the morning the ice is removed and replaced with new water for the next cycle.
Self-Cooling Beer Kegs
An example of a Zeolite ice maker has been incorporated into the Self Cooling Beer Keg. The self-cooling keg contains three chambers. A reservoir of water in an evacuated chamber surrounds the inner chamber containing the beer. This water reservoir is connected by a tube to the outer chamber containing Zeolite. Since this tube is also evacuated it contains water vapor. By opening a valve the water vapor flows to the Zeolite where it will be absorbed. As this happens, the Zeolite warms up, absorbing heat from the water reservoir as it does so. The reaction is sufficiently intense to cool the water in the reservoir enough so that it freezes. After 30 minutes, a cold glass of beer can be tapped and the keg will keep a perfect drinking temperature for at least 12 hours. There aren't any commercially available models of these ice makers yet that aren't rather large and cost $1000 or more. The first viable product is the beer keg($35) but soon will we see other products. If you can chill 5 gallons for 8 hours with no power, they would be perfect for chilled drinks while camping or boondocking.

http://www.innovapedia.org/home/innova-green/solar-fridge-sunlight-heat-makes-ice/
Solar Fridge: Sunlight Heat Makes Ice
Le Bourget du Lac, France. June 25, 2010
Solaref, a french venture, has developed a fully functioning refrigerator capable of using only solar energy to create cold. No CO2 emissions whatsoever, no electrical power required and able to operate without sunlight for 3 days, this device provides an excellent alternative to communities living in dessert regions.
During the day, the solar collector generates vapor which is transformed into water by the condenser. At night, the water moves up the collector and generates sufficient cold to create ice in the storage. The hotter the day, the greater the ice stock generated, and the stock of ice is preserved up to 3 days without sunlight.
The key component of this revolutionary fridge is zeolite, a mineral well-known for it's microporous nature and absorption capacity.
Thanks to its numerous cavities, the zeolite reacts as a sponge and absorbs the humidity. During the day, triggered by the sunlight heat the zeolite transforms the water into vapor. The vaporization occurs in emptiness which allows to generate enough coldness to create ice. According to Sunref website, no maintenance is required other than regular cleaning of the collector.
The autonomous solar ice fridge SOLAREF and their distribution method based on cooperative trade were rewarded and recognized by the UNO on the occasion of the international competition organized by the PNUD and EBN in Budapest 2008.
Sources:
http://www.developpementdurable.com.../le-soleil-nouveau-pourvoyeur-de-glacons.html
http://www.solaref.com/


----------



## Highwater

*TRAP Radiation filters with zeolite*

wow, jeremiyah, you're on a roll today. 

Have you checked out the TRAP radiation filter for home countertop or under counter systems? It utilizes zeolite as a medium along with a lot of other medium to treat all the following: Iodine -131 , Radium-226, Strontium-90, Cesium-137
Uranium-238, Ionic contaminants, Hexavalent Chromium
Lead, Copper, Cadmium, Zinc, Perchlorate, Chlorine, Ammonia
Organic compounds, Trihalomethane, MTBE, Pesticides, Hormones
Pharmaceutical residuals, Suspended Materials, Sediment, Algae
Molds, Odors

You can get more info here: TRAP Radiation Filter










It's what I use at home and we love the taste and the peace of mind.


----------



## jeremiyah

Highwater said:


> wow, jeremiyah, you're on a roll today.
> 
> Have you checked out the TRAP radiation filter for home countertop or under counter systems? It utilizes zeolite as a medium along with a lot of other medium to treat all the following: Iodine -131 , Radium-226, Strontium-90, Cesium-137
> Uranium-238, Ionic contaminants, Hexavalent Chromium
> Lead, Copper, Cadmium, Zinc, Perchlorate, Chlorine, Ammonia
> Organic compounds, Trihalomethane, MTBE, Pesticides, Hormones
> Pharmaceutical residuals, Suspended Materials, Sediment, Algae
> Molds, Odors
> 
> You can get more info here: TRAP Radiation Filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what I use at home and we love the taste and the peace of mind.


I recommend that for all the city folk out there.
I have been meaning to say hi! :wave:
I worked out an order at Xmas for our family -mom got us all filters from you. We got the Sawyers, I think the rest got TRAP or Seychelles?
and...thanks for the input on the Homebirth thread; that was quite a run!

BTW...I found out recently that 80% of the drinking water in the country comes from reservoirs and city water systems -fluoride, chlorine, etc.
But!!! 80 % of drinking water in the Ozarks is from wells. HUGE difference.
I guess that is one huge reason why so many people across this are so passive, and so brain-fogged / dumbified; fluoride & chlorine.


----------



## jeremiyah

[QUOTE You think it could be used to store weapons long term ie put weapon in PVC tub fill tub with litter and seal it same with ammo[/QUOTE]

Is it a desiccant? is what you are asking. Good question.
BTW, drywall is called that for a good reason; it is a desiccant which can absorb and dry out.
"A desiccant is a hygroscopic substance that induces or sustains a state of dryness (desiccation) in its local vicinity in a moderately well-sealed container. A humectant is also a hygroscopic substance, but it is used to help a product retain water. Both are frequently used in food and cosmetic products. Glycerine is often used as a humectant.

Commonly encountered pre-packaged desiccants are solids which work through absorption or adsorption of water, or a combination of the two. Desiccants for specialized purposes may be in forms other than solid, and may work through other principles, such as chemical bonding of water molecules.

Pre-packaged desiccants are most commonly used to remove excessive humidity that would normally degrade or even destroy certain products which are sensitive to moisture. Some commonly used desiccants are: silica gel, activated charcoal, calcium sulfate, calcium chloride, montmorillonite clay, and molecular sieves."

Types of desiccants
Main article: List of desiccants
See also

Desiccator
Humidity buffering
Humidity indicator card
Hygroscopy
Solar air conditioning
Sorbent
Zeolites

http://www.agmcontainer.com/desiccantcity/desiccant_selectionarticle.htm

"Figures 1 and 2 illustrate the adsorption rate (how quickly the desiccant adsorbs the water vapor inside the package) and the adsorption capacity (how much water vapor is adsorbed to reach equilibrium at various relative humidity readings) of five common desiccant products. These are: montmorillonite clay, silica gel, molecular sieve (synthetic zeolite), calcium sulfate and calcium oxide."

"Molecular Sieve (Synthetic Zeolite - Na12Al03SiO2 12XH2O)
Molecular sieve contains a uniform network of crystalline pores and empty adsorption cavities, which give it an internal adsorptive surface area of 700 to 800 gm2 (1/2 the total volume of the crystals). Because of its uniform structure, molecular sieve will not desorb moisture into the package as readily as silica gel or clay as temperatures rise."

Zeolite is a molecular sieve; the best there is, so far as I know, as it can be used to make ice in a totally passive system; ie, at night, it freezes water by absorbing moisture from the air in a closed system, and at daytime, solar energy heats and dries it out.
It can only be re-used about a million times, though.

It is used to chill beer kegs / cans within 20 minutes.

It is used to concentrate oxygen for medical and welding uses.


----------



## swjohnsey

This is such a load of crap, where do I start?


----------



## jeremiyah

Of all philosophies, cynicism is the most shallow and puerile.


----------



## swjohnsey

Didn't P.T. Barnum say something about a sucker bein' born every minute?


----------



## jeremiyah

At least you admit it.
Confucius say;
"Better to keep your mouth shut & be thought a fool, than to open it & remove all doubt."
It is all simple science third grade in fact. Study for five minutes & avoid making a fool of yourself.


----------



## swjohnsey

"Zeolite is a molecular sieve; the best there is, so far as I know, as it can be used to make ice in a totally passive system; ie, at night, it freezes water by absorbing moisture from the air in a closed system, and at daytime, solar energy heats and dries it out.
It can only be re-used about a million times, though." 

That one is classic. It is up there with perpetual motion machines.


----------



## jeremiyah

swjohnsey said:


> "Zeolite is a molecular sieve; the best there is, so far as I know, as it can be used to make ice in a totally passive system; ie, at night, it freezes water by absorbing moisture from the air in a closed system, and at daytime, solar energy heats and dries it out.
> It can only be re-used about a million times, though."
> 
> That one is classic. It is up there with perpetual motion machines.


Well, black folk in the middle of Africa are apparently a lot smarter than dumb folk like you.
They have been using it to make 5 lbs of ice for every cubic foot of refrigeration space needed for quite a few years now.


----------



## swjohnsey

Did you get this information from a voice in your head?


----------



## jeremiyah

swjohnsey said:


> Did you get this information from a voice in your head?


You know, I write to help people who are willing to think, and learn, and who need help. You do not qualify on any point.
I made a saying back in 1993: "A lot of people are going to die, because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves." I know I have needed to listen to other people on many subjects. That is what brought me to where I am now. You are not, so I do not see much hope for you at all, nor will I waste any more time on your inanities.

"It is all simple science third grade in fact. 
Study for five minutes & avoid making a fool of yourself." 

If you want me to take my time to educate you, 
it would entail "special ed" apparently. :factor10:
That is expensive: far more than you can afford.

Solution? Well, there probably is not one for you.
Possibilities are to send me a LOT of money, as I am not paid to babysit, deal with Juvies, or make worthless attempts to help lost causes.
This is not an offer of any kind, as you are likely in the same boat as those men whom cigar smoking Spurgeon considered beyond help: "Gentlemen, if you are of that mindset, please remain so, as you are not worth the trouble of changing."

A more realistic suggestion: 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jfgi

HINT: GOOGLE -JFGI 
Google Is Your Friend (GIYF) :2thumb:
All Smart People Use Google (ASPUG) 
It Appears That You Are Not One Of Them 
OR, Just You Are Not One Of Them (YANOOT)

(Bart at a blackboard with a pro-google message 
-writing 500 times: "I will use Google before asking dumb questions.")

Someone thinks you are an idiot because you were too stupid to check Google before asking a question. :nuts:
They gave you a link to this site as a joke. :laugh:
The fact that you followed it pretty much proves the point. oops:

Hope that helps. :google:

Remember: JFGI
:ditto:

Have a nice day. (HAND) :wave:

JGI

I will hope you can recover :crossfinger: but I doubt it, so I will not hold my breath. :chilly:


----------



## swjohnsey

I'm not a chemist, didn't even play a chemist on T.V., but I did take organic and inorganic chemistry plus a couple of semisters of physics which was enough to tell this is a load of crap. Zeolites have some interesting properties but curing cancer and remediating the effects of radiation ain't among 'em. 

I prefer the Yahoo search engine over Google because of the way the boolean logic features work. Google boolean. Don't hold your breathe.


----------



## PrepN4Good

swjohnsey said:


> Did you get this information from a voice in your head?


swj, there's no reason to be insulting. People will take your opinion more seriously if you just provide your evidence to the contrary; snarkiness gets you nowhere.


----------



## Highwater

swjohnsey said:


> I'm not a chemist, didn't even play a chemist on T.V., but I did take organic and inorganic chemistry plus a couple of semisters of physics which was enough to tell this is a load of crap. Zeolites have some interesting properties but curing cancer and remediating the effects of radiation ain't among 'em.
> 
> I prefer the Yahoo search engine over Google because of the way the boolean logic features work. Google boolean. Don't hold your breathe.


wow, swjohnsey. did you get up on the wrong side of the bed? No need to be so nasty.

I don't think anyone said that zeolite remediates the effects of radiation. Or did I miss something?

Zeolite used as a media will remove radiological particles from water.

Are you aware that radiological particles attach themselves to some things like potassium iodide and kelp? That it's recommended to take potassium iodide when exposed to high doses of radiation?

Did you ever wonder why?


----------



## swjohnsey

Highwater said:


> wow, swjohnsey. did you get up on the wrong side of the bed? No need to be so nasty.
> 
> I don't think anyone said that zeolite remediates the effects of radiation. Or did I miss something?
> 
> Zeolite used as a media will remove radiological particles from water.
> 
> Are you aware that radiological particles attach themselves to some things like potassium iodide and kelp? That it's recommended to take potassium iodide when exposed to high doses of radiation?
> 
> Did you ever wonder why?


Read the title of the thread. I don't have to wonder why, I know why. Taking iodine tablets prevents the absorption of radio active iodine 131. Any filter will remove radioactive particles from water. Any time you see something like zeolite or colidial silver you can pretty much bet quackery.


----------



## Highwater

swjohnsey said:


> Read the title of the thread. I don't have to wonder why, I know why. Taking iodine tablets prevents the absorption of radio active iodine 131. Any filter will remove radioactive particles from water. Any time you see something like zeolite or colidial silver you can pretty much bet quackery.


The TRAP filter is based on technology used in the clean up of radioactive contamination of water at the Hanford Reservation. I am interested to know what you know about zeolite and it's ineffectiveness. If it truly is quackery, then we should protest the use of our taxes to clean up the water down there.

As far as "any filter will remove radioactive particles from water" I say "wha?"

You claim to have a science background but I am starting to think that was a very long time ago.


----------



## swjohnsey

Where did I say zeolites were ineffective? Radioactive particles are just particles. Quackery has been using "science" for years. It started with electricity a progressed to radiation. Zeolites to cure cancer is just that.


----------



## Meerkat

jeremiyah said:


> Of all philosophies, cynicism is the most shallow and puerile.


Tell me about it! I have'nt seen you on any of my very contraversal threads.

I have stored charcoal for decades,just so happens I'm out right now and the health food stores have gone up on it too is why I have'nt bought it in awhile.But it is somethign I have used over the years for all kinds of stomach problems.

Far as the value of this in Aquaponics,if it binds the metals the plants will not absorb them and they need the iron,calsuim,copper etc to grow.,so I'd have to think about this one.

People have used clay for 1000s of years now.Many beauty parlors use it.
Clay is also used for mummification because of its purity or thats what I'd think .

What about red clay? Is that good too,because theres plenty of that in the south.Or how about yellow clay here in florida,limerock types?:dunno:
I'm trying to find non chemicle non animal plant food for hydroponics too. Can't find any that works.


----------



## Meerkat

PrepN4Good said:


> swj, there's no reason to be insulting. People will take your opinion more seriously if you just provide your evidence to the contrary; snarkiness gets you nowhere.


I heard that! 

My mother would chew on chalk when she was pregnant.Got it from the drug store,big chunk of the stuff.Wonder if that was some kind of clay?


----------



## swjohnsey

I confess, I'm a cynic.


----------



## jeremiyah

swjohnsey said:


> Where did I say zeolites were ineffective? Radioactive particles are just particles. Quackery has been using "science" for years. It started with electricity a progressed to radiation. Zeolites to cure cancer is just that.


swj,

You should get a dictionary. Look up definitions of remediate....and cure.
Big difference. If you remove radiation particles, it is part of the process of remediation; removing harmful substances, alleviating damage, and giving the body a fighting chance. The body can heal itself to whatever level it can with proper nutrition, etc. Fermented foods such as miso, are a big part of that process.
I understand the cynicism, but it is a really fine line between that and far less complimentary terminologies.


----------



## jeremiyah

Meerkat said:


> I heard that!
> 
> My mother would chew on chalk when she was pregnant.Got it from the drug store,big chunk of the stuff.Wonder if that was some kind of clay?


depending on kind of chalk...climbers get blocks of magnesium carbonate? and magnesium is very healing, and attracts water, so it would help a person stay hydrated.


----------



## jeremiyah

swjohnsey said:


> I'm not a chemist, didn't even play a chemist on T.V., but I did take organic and inorganic chemistry plus a couple of semisters of physics which was enough to tell this is a load of crap. Zeolites have some interesting properties but curing cancer and remediating the effects of radiation ain't among 'em.
> 
> I prefer the Yahoo search engine over Google because of the way the boolean logic features work. Google boolean. Don't hold your breathe.


I know you have a lot of training; far more than me (not hard) and that you have put up a lot of great posts full of good info, like on the tick thread (except for the doxy faux pas).
You do not need to lower yourself by scoffing at everything; 
new discoveries are made every day.
NASA GROWS PLANTS IN ZEOLITE; THEY COINED THE TERM, Zeoponics. Write them & mock them. I am sure they will make retractions for you: NOT.

Since you did not take the hint, I will be blunt:
There is a website.
You should use the procedure it recommends.
It is very brief.
It can also be found using Yahoo, since you like it better.
Just Yahoo the letters JFGI.
Pretty simple. Follow the directions.
The advice is very simple;
use search engines instead of displaying ignorance.

Use yahoo. Enter JFGI. Hit enter...
"Google Is Your Friend All Smart People Use Google It Appears That You Are Not One Of Them. Someone thinks you are an idiot because you were too stupid to check Google ...
justf*****ggoogleit.com - Cached"

I quoted it in its entirety just for you.
This is the entire site, except for the Bart Simpson image:

*
All Smart People Use Google
It Appears That You Are Not One Of Them

"Bart at a blackboard with a pro-google message"
http://justf*****ggoogleit.com/bart.gif

Someone thinks you are an idiot because you were too stupid to check Google before asking a question. They gave you a link to this site as a joke. 
The fact that you followed it pretty much proves the point.

Hope that helps.

Have a nice day. *

:wave:


----------



## swjohnsey

Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis?


----------

